# What does AGP 8x and PCI Express 16x stand for?



## jancz3rt (Oct 31, 2004)

Hey I know what AGP and PCI Express are . What I wanna know is what the 8x and 16x stand for. Like 8x some speed...? Badwidth? Please tell me.
JAN


----------



## 4W4K3 (Oct 31, 2004)

I believe it's the pipelines. The more pipelines usually the better. 16x would be 2x as fast as 8x (providing the pipes handle the same amount of information) i'm probably way off...but that is the extent of my knowledge lol.


----------



## Blue (Oct 31, 2004)

ya put very basicly it's the speed of those slots.


----------



## Praetor (Oct 31, 2004)

-AGP has a transfer speed of 266Mbytes/s and naturally AGP8X has a speed of 2126MByte/s
-PCI-X is a 64bit 133Mhz bus which is backwards compatible with PCI-Conventional. PCI-X-133 come with a bandwidth of about 1GB/sec and naturally PCI-X-533 comes with bandwidth of 4.3GB/sec. PCI-X is undergoing a lot of changes and hopefully soon PCI-X2 will be out. Have a look at http://www.pcisig.com/specifications for more
- PCI Express (aka 3GIO) is a serial protocol capable of 2.5Gb/sec (note the capitalization) with data-flow possible in full-duplex. By parallellising the serial transfers (elec. eng. students might relate this to the concept of "parallel loads"), there can be up t 16 transfers for 8GB net (4GB each way)


----------



## Blue (Oct 31, 2004)

> -AGP has a transfer speed of 266Mbytes/s and naturally AGP8X has a speed of 2126MByte/s
> -PCI-X is a 64bit 133Mhz bus which is backwards compatible with PCI-Conventional. PCI-X-133 come with a bandwidth of about 1GB/sec and naturally PCI-X-533 comes with bandwidth of 4.3GB/sec. PCI-X is undergoing a lot of changes and hopefully soon PCI-X2 will be out. Have a look at http://www.pcisig.com/specifications for more
> - PCI Express (aka 3GIO) is a serial protocol capable of 2.5Gb/sec (note the capitalization) with data-flow possible in full-duplex. By parallellising the serial transfers (elec. eng. students might relate this to the concept of "parallel loads"), there can be up t 16 transfers for 8GB net (4GB each way)



Ya that's what I was saying! LOL!


----------



## Praetor (Oct 31, 2004)

Except with a lot less words


----------



## jancz3rt (Nov 14, 2004)

*thanx*

Lol. I totally forgot about posting this and jsut remembered. Now I would like to ask whether a new version of the AGP would come out? What do you guys think. I think not cause it would simply become impossible for manufacturers to allocate their efforts in two seperate directions....

JAN


----------



## Blue (Nov 15, 2004)

> I think not cause it would simply become impossible for manufacturers to allocate their efforts in two seperate directions....



You already basicly answered that for me .. pretty much what I would have said.

This almost belongs in the motherboard forum dont it? hehe.. it's a tough call but i'm leaning more towards motherboard ..


----------



## computerdude2004 (Nov 16, 2004)

Why would it belong in the motherboards forum?  You are dealing with the speed of a video card.


----------



## 4W4K3 (Nov 16, 2004)

computerdude2004 said:
			
		

> Why would it belong in the motherboards forum?  You are dealing with the speed of a video card.



he's asking about the architecture of the videocard slot technology (said right?) which is mainly about the motherboard manufacturer and it's integrated AGP/PCI slot. i think it's the right section, really it could go in either...


----------



## geek_in_love (Nov 16, 2004)

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> he's asking about the architecture of the videocard slot technology (said right?) which is mainly about the motherboard manufacturer and it's integrated AGP/PCI slot. i think it's the right section, really it could go in either...




4W4K3 ROCKS!!! You must understand that some 15 year olds seem like they know everything, but here is the point, you must learn first then make judgement.


----------



## 4W4K3 (Nov 16, 2004)

geek_in_love said:
			
		

> 4W4K3 ROCKS!!!



umm..ok lol. im 16 though...and get corrected almost every post lol.


----------



## Blue (Nov 16, 2004)

> Why would it belong in the motherboards forum? You are dealing with the speed of a video card.



because he was not clear.. can you say for certain that he's talking about video cards? because it seems more too me that he's asking about the architecture of the slots on the motherboard of which you would plug in the videocard.. Plus does it really matter? I was only kidding.



> 4W4K3 ROCKS!!! You must understand that some 15 year olds seem like they know everything, but here is the point, you must learn first then make judgement.



Where the hell did that come from? better yet Y??

PS. I'm now at Computer Technician status!! WOOOOOT WOOOOT.. lol ;-)


----------



## 4W4K3 (Nov 16, 2004)

Blue said:
			
		

> Where the hell did that come from? better yet Y?



lol thats what i was thinking


----------



## Praetor (Nov 17, 2004)

> Why would it belong in the motherboards forum? You are dealing with the speed of a video card.


Because:
1. I decided it could stay
2. You're dealing with the speed of the motherboard interconnect



> and get corrected almost every post lol.


----------



## Blue (Nov 17, 2004)

I started somthing again .. you really need to do somthing about guys like me praetor.


----------



## Cromewell (Dec 2, 2004)

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Lol. I totally forgot about posting this and jsut remembered. Now I would like to ask whether a new version of the AGP would come out?



PCIe 16x simply put is the new AGP, theres no need for another AGP revision because the PCIe bus is full duplex and just as fast in one direction as AGP 8x


----------



## Praetor (Dec 2, 2004)

Although technically one might argue the hack-job ECS did with AGP Express could constitute as an AGP revision


----------

